# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ساختن Setup برای پروژه های VB6 >  رجیستر کردن Codejock.Controls.v13.0.0

## mohammadsamadi1377

چجوری میتونم کامپوننت Codejock.Controls.v13.0.0 رو رجیستر کنم ؟
آخه وقتی برنامه رو در یکی دیگه کامپیوتر باز میکنم میگه رجیستر نشده
من تو Sub Main گفتم ته اون رو تو System32 کپی کنه و بعد رجیستر اون باز هم نمیشه

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

اولا از ورژن 15 استفاده كنيد
دوم اينكه براي برنامتون ستاپ بسازيد بعد تست كنيد

----------


## mohammadsamadi1377

باز هم به مشکل برخوردم

----------

